# How do you??



## oquinn (Jun 29, 2019)

Line up your whizzer wheel. You cant flip it upside down. Im not as young as i once was and it wesrs me out lining it up.
Unless theres an easier way thst i dont know about.


----------



## Chiptosser (Jul 6, 2019)

I hang my bike , so that I don't have to bend over.


----------

